# Gamo Big cat VS Ruger airhawk



## KainBullet (Apr 6, 2010)

These are my discions, and all my budget will allow. So I will ask you to please pick one between the too- the most imporant thing is DURABILITY, and then accuracy.

Thank you all- I just can't afford the RWS 34.. But I am only 14, I'll probably get a semi-descent job here with-in the next two years, so I still plan on getting a quality rifle. I just really need something nice to get me through. :sniper:


----------

